# humane way to kill betta



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

I checked all my stores for clove oil and found none, I have vodka in the freezer. Will this work?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't know about vodka. Sounds like something my dad would use, haha.
Just quickly plopping them into icy cold water puts them into shock and they die quickly.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

It would work but it wouldn't be humane. The clove oil is the anesthetic that puts them to sleep and numbs them. Did you check in the dental hygiene section of the stores? Most people use it for toothaches.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

freemike said:


> It would work but it wouldn't be humane. The clove oil is the anesthetic that puts them to sleep and numbs them. Did you check in the dental hygiene section of the stores? Most people use it for toothaches.


hmm i was checking with the vegetable and canola oils lol. Ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally, there are many ways to euthanize a fish but most are inhumane (like shocking them with cold water or freezing them slowly). The only other humane way I know of other than clove oil, is decapitation or a swift accurate crushing of the head.


----------

